# Annunciato "Spectre" il nuovo film su James Bond



## Blu71 (4 Dicembre 2014)

Annunciato oggi a Londra il nuovo film della serie dedicata a James Bond. Il titolo sarà "Spectre" e sarà nelle sale da ottobre 2015. Nel cast anche Monica Bellucci. Protagonista rimane Daniel Craig. La regia è affidata a Sam Mendes.


----------



## Penny.wise (4 Dicembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Annuciato oggi a Londra il nuovo film della serie dedicata a James Bond. Il titolo sarà "Spectre" e sarà nelle sale da ottobre 2015. Nel cast anche Monica Bellucci. Protagonista rimane Daniel Craig. La regia è affidata a Sam Mendes.



Ottimo che in regia ci sia ancora Mendes, sono sicuro sarà un altro grande film dopo lo spettacolare Skyfall..Craig uno dei Bond migliori di sempre..unica nota negativa, la Bellucci e la sua recitazione da cani


----------



## vota DC (4 Dicembre 2014)

Speriamo bene. Il problema degli 007 con Putin (ma anche di molti con Brosnan, non tutti però dato che mi ricordo del matto che non sentiva il dolore per via di una pallottola nel cervello) è che mancano gli sgherri con abilità particolari, dal titolo sembra che faranno ritorno.


----------



## Penny.wise (5 Dicembre 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene. Il problema degli 007 con Putin (ma anche di molti con Brosnan, non tutti però dato che mi ricordo del matto che non sentiva il dolore per via di una pallottola nel cervello) è che mancano gli sgherri con abilità particolari, dal titolo sembra che faranno ritorno.



sì, dal titolo dovrebbero tornare i cattivi "storici"..comunque per è una cosa positiva quella di non avere cattivi troppo strani e particolari, non siamo più negli anni '70 o '80, oggi cose simili rischierebbero di essere poco credibili, così come i gadget troppo inverosimili che c'erano nei film di una volta, finchè si tratta di microspie ed esplosivo in una penna o nel chewing-gum ok, ma bisogna sempre mantenere una certa coerenza coi tempi che corrono..


----------



## Jaqen (5 Dicembre 2014)

Craig è forse il miglior Bond dopo l'irraggiungibile Sean.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2015)

In corso a Roma parte delle riprese del nuovo film.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2015)

Il teaser trailer


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2015)

Altro trailer


----------



## Brain84 (30 Marzo 2015)

Si preannuncia un altro bel Bond! Craig fin'ora ha fatto 2 bei Bond su 3, vedremo se con il quarto pareggerà o meno


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Si preannuncia un altro bel Bond! Craig fin'ora ha fatto 2 bei Bond su 3, vedremo se con il quarto pareggerà o meno



...immagino che quello che non "gradisci" sia Quantum of Solace


----------



## Brain84 (31 Marzo 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...immagino che quello che non "gradisci" sia Quantum of Solace



Esattamente


----------



## Blu71 (31 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Blu71 (22 Luglio 2015)

Il nuovo trailer


----------



## Blu71 (2 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## Blu71 (4 Novembre 2015)

Da domani al cinema


----------



## Blu71 (13 Novembre 2015)

Spectre ha incassato, in Italia, nel primo fine settimana di programmazione più di 5 milioni di euro.
Qualcuno lo ha già visto?


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Novembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Spectre ha incassato, in Italia, nel primo fine settimana di programmazione più di 5 milioni di euro.
> Qualcuno lo ha già visto?



visto venerdì scorso, non ieri ma quello prima, è un film che a mio avviso va in calando, parte molto forte e bene perchè le scene di città del messico sono probabilmente le migliori di tutto il film, poi però diventa via via sempre più prevedibile e ahimé noioso. voto 6,5 non di più.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Novembre 2015)

Visto ieri. Non mi è piaciuto *per nulla*, per una serie di motivi. 2 gradini sotto Skyfall.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Visto ieri. Non mi è piaciuto *per nulla*, per una serie di motivi. 2 gradini sotto Skyfall.



Si comunque è innegabile che questo franchise con Daniel Craig è rinato..finalmente sono film veramente d'azione e il personaggio di 007 è più moderno..
Peccato questo sia l'ultimo che interpreterà a quanto pare..


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si comunque è innegabile che questo franchise con Daniel Craig è rinato..finalmente sono film veramente d'azione e il personaggio di 007 è più moderno..
> Peccato questo sia l'ultimo che interpreterà a quanto pare..



Sì, a quanto so di solito ne fanno 4 per progetto. Diciamo che non è finito in bellezza.


----------

